# Blood Reaver by Aaron Dembski-Bowden - Advanced Review [Lord of the Night]



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Lord of the Night reviews the thrilling second novel in the Night Lords series by Aaron Dembski-Bowden, _Blood Reaver_.










_"Dire straits! With old enemies as allies and new allies they must betray, the 10th Company face their darkest hour thus far. Just surviving may no longer be enough.. now they must win."_

(Note: This is an advanced review of _Blood Reaver_. It is scheduled for release in May 2011.)​
The Night Lords are back and better than ever, though their situation is far worse. ADB has only further improved the Night Lords with traditions age old and elements new and fierce. ADB is a king with the Astartes, particularly the Chaos Astartes, he has given them depth and made them not only likeable, but sympathetic. Its very easy to root for the Sons of the sunless world, (awesome title), even over the heroes of the Imperium that they tear down with bolter and blade and claw. And of course the human element is never neglected, I didn't think it was possible but ADB has actually written a not only convincing, but rather interesting, love story into the darkest depths of 40k.

The 10th Company is facing the abyss. With barely any supplies remaining, the Covenant of Blood just waiting for one more component failure, and Claws killing each other in the pitch black halls, the Night Lords are given an interesting opportunity. Allied with the Red Corsairs, both sides having little love for each other, they are given a chance to wage war their way. But the true fight still awaits the Night Lords, to retake what was stolen from them, and to salvage their dying legion they must look to the future, rather than wallow in the past. But whom can they trust and whom can they call enemy, in this battle when foes may be allies and brothers are enemies.

This is a hell of a novel, already cutting its way into my favorites. I was very surprised by several events in the novel, namely what First Claw is shown when they arrive at Hell's Iris, what Talos learns at the novel's end and by the void warrior's ultimate revenge. ADB may not focus on the battle but that only makes the novel better, focusing on the Eighth Legion and what is driving them forward, and tearing them apart, as they sail the stars in their never ending war, just trying to survive. And one mystery is resolved in this novel, the fate of Secondus, the slave whose death Talos refuses to speak of. 

The characters that ADB made us love in _Soul Hunter_ return in _Blood Reaver_, even better than before. We take a look at what drives the other members of First Claw, chiefly Uzas whom we see to be a far deeper character than anybody, including myself, suspected. Xarl, Mercutian and Cyrion all return, and we of course get more humor from the most latter, including another "So... how are you?" moment, it was quite a good laugh. We gain more of Talos's world view, and see what seems to be the defining belief of the Night Lords legion from the others, in direct contrast to Talos's beliefs. And as the prophet of the Eighth Legion grows we see his past, which was surprisingly warm, and only makes a scene in _Soul Hunter_ all the more tragic, I do hope we'll see a continuance of that scene in the future. And with new characters added to the mix like the half-crazed Lucoryphus, who has some really great moments, particularly his scene near the end of the novel, and the Apothecary Variel the Flayer, who is quite frankly sheer detached coolness, and the most badass Apothecary in Black Library.

The human element of the story is always present. Septimus and Octavia return and we see how their positions fare now that things are growing darker for the legion. Octavia struggles with her new charge, the Covenant of Blood, that rebels against her at every chance, while the life of a heretic is beginning to affect Septimus as he commits acts that while ensuring the legion's future, make him finally doubt the life he has been cast into. ADB has created a very interesting and unique story in 40k with these two characters, and the ending of the novel only makes it more interesting as we see what might be coming. And of course the scene somewhere in the later middle when Septimus, Octavia, Nonus and Hound are confronted by a legionnaire is surprising, and very impressive for them. I will watch their story with great interest.

One particular character that drew my eye is the Tyrant himself, Huron Blackheart. ADB has given us an interesting take on the Red Corsairs's lord and master, a wretch of a creature constantly in pain from wounds suffered centuries ago, and barely kept together by extensive machinery. Yet his tactical genius is unharmed and he reminded me of a younger Abaddon, but more aware of the troops under his command, the courtesies he must pay and the prizes he seeks. One day the Blackheart may rival the Despoiler, that will be something to see, and if they should ever ally to each other.. the Imperium would bleed.

The action is very well done, the Night Lords finally get to wage war their own way and it shows in the terror inducing, fast paced and lightning stealth that the Night Lords favor, but the carnage isn't left behind as they get plenty of chances to vent their rage and bloodlust on the enemy, and we get to see some of the methods the legion uses to inspire fear in the enemy, some of which are quite inventive. And the Bleeding Eyes are a joy to read as they scurry across walls and ceilings in their unique method of combat, it was like the Alien if it were armored in adamantium and ceramite.

The pacing of the novel is very good. ADB doesn't slow down as he keeps giving us hits and quotes worthy of a lexicon entry. The story proceeds on and on and never slows down, I only put this book down to take a break from reading so that I could process what I had read. We get to see more and more POV's in the story and they blend very well together, only adding to the story and quality of the novel.

The ending is ominous to say the very least, the future is always in flux and we know that prophets can be wrong, but they can also be right... the third novel is going to be a bloody affair, wrought with treachery and heresy. But the coming novel _Void Stalker_ will definitely be a not-to-miss book, I'm already envisioning it :grin:.

I give _Blood Reaver_ a grand total score of *10/10*. The story is grand, the old characters are still complex and likable despite being renegades, the new characters are interesting and cool and in some cases quite funny, the surprises are shocking and game-changing, the battles are epic and one in particular stuck out in my mind as historic, and the ending is tense and only makes you want to read the next novel even more. And yet despite taking place in the shadow of the Fall of Vilamus, the battle that rages within the Eighth Legion is far more gripping and exciting.

Should you buy this book? The answer is *yes*. This is a must-read for all Black Library fans, hell the Night Lords trilogy is a series that I would recommend even to those who aren't fans of BL, they are a very great read.

Next for me is the Heresy Anthology _Age of Darkness_, its gonna be a good read.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

For other opinions on _Blood Reaver_, feel free to browse these other reviews, though their scores are the same as mine.

http://www.graemesfantasybookreview.com/2011/04/blood-reaver-aaron-dembski-bowden-black.html
http://blagmasterg.wordpress.com/2011/03/20/blood-reaver-review/

Lord of the Night


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice Review, LotN . I have mine on a draft on TFF, waiting for CP to post it up before I put it on here though.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Your paypal account, list it please 

Why is it coming out in May when it's been done for a long time urgh.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

10/10. Hard to take that seriously, but it was a good review. +2 brownie points.


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice review. I'd give it an 8.5, or maximum 9/10 though.

But I wonder, isn't Huron Blackheart a bit TOO powerful in the book ? The way he was shown to wield a Thunder Hammer was with almost Primarch-like strength. In that case, Abaddon & Kharn may be very very powerful indeed...

Anyways, excellent book by ADB.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> 10/10. Hard to take that seriously, but it was a good review. +2 brownie points.





Lord Mephiston said:


> Nice review. I'd give it an 8.5, or maximum 9/10 though.
> 
> But I wonder, isn't Huron Blackheart a bit TOO powerful in the book ? The way he was shown to wield a Thunder Hammer was with almost Primarch-like strength. In that case, Abaddon & Kharn may be very very powerful indeed...
> 
> Anyways, excellent book by ADB.


I'm confident in my score for the novel, and I'm not alone in that either, other reviews have given _Blood Reaver_ the same score, or a score that means the same like 5/5 or 5 stars.

As for Blackheart I don't think so, I mean Abaddon's blade can rend reality and Kharn is completely immune to psychic powers. Blackheart needs something going for him to compete with that, his insane strength. That he was able to smash an Imperial Space Marine's head with that hammer like a crochet mallet shows how tough he is.


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> I'm confident in my score for the novel, and I'm not alone in that either, other reviews have given _Blood Reaver_ the same score, or a score that means the same like 5/5 or 5 stars.
> 
> As for Blackheart I don't think so, I mean Abaddon's blade can rend reality and Kharn is completely immune to psychic powers. Blackheart needs something going for him to compete with that, his insane strength. That he was able to smash an Imperial Space Marine's head with that hammer like a crochet mallet shows how tough he is.


I think his bionic bodyparts must be contributing to his strength. Graham McNeil also portrayed him as very big & abnormally strong in his short story Skull Harvest.

Looking forward to reading Gildar Rift. It's about Silver Skulls vs. Red Corsairs.

Anyways I think that Void Stalker might be the last of ADB's NL series, looking at Talos' prediction at the end. But if more NL books are to follow, then I hope ADB can continue Sahaal's story. :biggrin:

Edit : Who else finds Variel to be like an Astartes version of Haemonculus ? I get the feeling that ADB based his character on them...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Lord Mephiston said:


> I think his bionic bodyparts must be contributing to his strength. Graham McNeil also portrayed him as very big & abnormally strong in his short story Skull Harvest.
> 
> Looking forward to reading Gildar Rift. It's about Silver Skulls vs. Red Corsairs.
> 
> ...


Well they are definitely a factor, Blackheart is one of the physically strongest Chaos Space Marines.

_Void Stalker_ is the last of this trilogy to be sure but there may be a second trilogy. If there is a new trilogy ADB has said, this was a while ago, that it would be about what 10th Company do during the 13th Black Crusade. While we would all love to see him again Zso Sahaal's story is done, he isn't coming back, at least not from ADB.

Variel is my new favorite character of the series, he's awesome! He fights like.. an Apothecary, using his knowledge of the **** sapiens and **** astartes bodies to kill quickly. The first fight he has against two Red Corsairs, now that was cool, he actually pistol whipped one of them, and delivered a witty quip before killing him.

Lord of the Night


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> I'm confident in my score for the novel


I am sure you are. However, I am not. 10/10's do not exist in my opinion. But I am sure it is very good.


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Variel is my new favorite character of the series, he's awesome! He fights like.. an Apothecary, using his knowledge of the **** sapiens and **** astartes bodies to kill quickly. The first fight he has against two Red Corsairs, now that was cool, he actually pistol whipped one of them, and delivered a witty quip before killing him.
> 
> Lord of the Night


Chaos Dr. House maybe ? :biggrin:

Anyways, my favorite character, and IMO the thing that seperates this Chaos Space Marines story from any other is that ADB has actually given a KHORNATE BERSERKER some character & depth ! Uzas is my favorite character in these stories, and I was really glad to see that ADB made him more than your usual "Kill ! Maim ! Burn !" Kharn clone that we usually see...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Behold. First Claw!

http://aarondembskibowden.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/night_lords.jpg

Awesome huh?

Lord of the Night


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

That is a very well drawn picture. The guy with the axe is Uzas, & the one with the sword left of him is Xarl, right ?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Lord Mephiston said:


> That is a very well drawn picture. The guy with the axe is Uzas, & the one with the sword left of him is Xarl, right ?


Yes it is. From left to right its Variel, Xarl, Uzas, Talos, Cyrion, Mercutian.


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Yes it is. From left to right its Variel, Xarl, Uzas, Talos, Cyrion, Mercutian.


Great attention to detail by the artist. BL should hire him to do it's book covers IMO...


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

This is an incredible book agreed on all points, so many moments where it really stunned me. How it made me feel sympathy for Uzas. For Talos 'I wanted to be a hero'. Not to mention 



Hound. You bastard ADB why kill him, why?


ADB's ability to take brutal, immortal killing machines and bring them down to our level, make us understand there actions is brilliant. When I imagine Talos now I see him only on the outside as the vicious murderous chaos marine, inside I see a boy who just wanted to be a hero so his mother would be proud. Considering how one day he wouldn't even recognise her made this part all the more sad. His delusions of past 'glory', are heartbreaking and how he longs not just to survive but to win this war against the imperium. 

Anyway so far everything that Aaron Dembski Bowden has done has been fantastic. I think he's my most liked author now. Especially how Dan Abnett almost destroyed my faith in him with the frankly terrible prospero burns.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

raider1987 said:


> This is an incredible book agreed on all points, so many moments where it really stunned me. How it made me feel sympathy for Uzas. For Talos 'I wanted to be a hero'. Not to mention
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In answer to that spoiler, it was sad but necessary to show Octavia caring more for the crew of the Echo.



I felt the harshest death was the Covenant of Blood. Over ten thousand years old, all of that in service to the Eighth Legion, countless battles won and enemies destroyed, and it died heroically, and it took its killer down with it. That final thrust, actually impaling the enemy ship was freaking sweet! The Covenant of Blood will be remembered by the Night Lords for its loyal service, and the Red Corsairs for the damage it inflicted on them.

But at least Malcharion is alive. Malek made the right choice in keeping him alive, in these dark times for the legion his wisdom is needed more than ever, he can't rest just yet. Can't wait to see him wake up in _Void Stalker_. The War-Sage will return!

Vandred was awesome as well, definitely the second best death. Throwing the Exalted back and showing why he is the master of void warfare. And what he did at the end, letting the Exalted come back to witness its own demise, and how it screamed. That was awesome :biggrin:. I just hope the Atramentar didn't actually die with him, Malek and Garadon will be needed in the future, and the others of the Atramentar, except that bastard Vraal, he won't be missed by anyone (Though his scene in Soul Hunter is awesome, his entrance made me laugh. "Brothers! Everyone in this room is going to die!"




Lord Mephiston said:


> Great attention to detail by the artist. BL should hire him to do it's book covers IMO...


He's on Heresy. Slaine69, he does very good work.

Lord of the Night


----------

